# Any avid gamers willing to help me out?



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

As an avid gamer and an enneagram enthusiast, I'm creating a site that categorizes and lists video game characters according to their enneatype and instinctual stackings similar to these sites:

YouTube Exemplars of Enneagram Types (Enneagram of Personality) - Pastebin.com
Stackemup Enneagram

which can be accessed here:

enneagames

As you can see, my blog isn't anywhere as robust as the other 2 (or close to being completed), which is why I need your help. Basically, what I need help on are critiques on my typings as well as your typings from any video game you've played. I'm primarily an RPG player so I need help on typings from many other genres like adventure games, platformers, and so forth which consists of games such as Uncharted, Bioshock, Metal Gear Solid, Halo, Ratchet and Clank, etc. and can be from any console generation, so long as the characters are defined and actually have a... well, a character. Thanks in advance for anyone willing to help. :happy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@leadintea
sure! this sounds like a cool idea :laughing:

I see you have a number of Tales of Symphonia Characters, so I'll start there (if my typings disagree with yours, I'll put my reasoning in parenthesis 

- Lloyd: 7w8 So/Sx (7w6 is more cerebral and deliberative in dangerous situations; Llloyd is more impulsive, thoughtless and aggressive. he doesn't over think anything, he just does)
- Genis: 6w5 Sp/So (I could see Sp/Sx, but I lean Sp/So)
- Raine: 5w6 Sp/So
- Collette: 9w1 So/Sx
- Kratos: 8w9 Sp/Sx (5 works, but I'm pretty sure he's Sp/Sx. he helps people he cares about or because it's his job, but he is completely detached the group and apathetic to world affairs. even with Mithos, he just followed him because he was his friend, but his overall mentality is "whatever, it doesn't effect me")
- Sheena: 6w7 So/?? (So/Sp works)
- Zelos: 7w6 Sp/Sx (Sx/Sp is possible, but if you really look at him, he seems much more detached and not as intense as I'd picture an Sx dom 7)
- Presea: 5w4 Sp/Sx
- Regal: 1w9 Sp/Sx

- Mithos: 1w2 Sx/So (I could see either 1w9 or 1w2, but I am ever so slightly leaning 1w2 because 1w2 is the more aggressive subtype of 1, often rivaling the 8 in terms of control and will to dominate the outside world, though, in their case, for the "greater good" as opposed to the more the more straightforward reasons of an 8)
- Pronyma: 8w7 Sx/Sp
- Kvar: 3w4 Sp/So
- Yuan: 5w6 Sp/Sx

- Chocolat: 8w7 So/Sx

PS: also, it might help to 
- put the name of the game said character is from in parenthesis next to them
- provide video links where possible


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts
- Sora: 7w6 So/Sx
- Kairi: 7w6 Sx/Sp
- Riku: 8w9 Sx/Sp
- Donald: 1w2 So/Sp
- Goofy: 7w6 So/Sp
(I was going to mention Leon and Yuffie, but it might be more appropriate to type them based on their original games as opposed to Kingdom Hearts)


Sonic Adventure 2 Battle:
- Sonic: 7w8 Sx/So
- Tales: 6w7 Sp/Sx (not completely sure of his enneagram)
- Knuckles: 1w9 Sp/So
- Dr. Eggman: 3w4 So/Sp
- Shadow: 8w9 Sx/Sp
- Rouge: 3w4 or 7w8 Sx/Sp

Edit:
Jack and Daxter:
Jack: 9w8 Sx/Sp
Daxter: 7w6 So/Sp (could see 6w7 as well)


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

More Kingdom Hearts...
Zexion - 5w6 sp/sx
Axel - 7w8 so/sx
Demyx - 9w1 sp/so
Larxene - 8w7 sx/so (such a fantastic character)
Roxas - 6w7 so/sp
Xion - 4w5 sp/so

Starfox
Fox McCloud - 7w8 sx/so
Falco Lombardi - 3w2 sx/sp
Slippy Toad - 6w7 sp/so (though he seems more 6w5 in later games)
Wolf O'Donnell - 8w9 sx/sp

I could be way off with some of these so feel free to correct me.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - Lloyd: 7w8 So/Sx (7w6 is more cerebral and deliberative in dangerous situations; Llloyd is more impulsive, thoughtless and aggressive. he doesn't over think anything, he just does)


I can see 7w8 working for him.



> - Genis: 6w5 Sp/So (I could see Sp/Sx, but I lean Sp/So)


I couldn't decide whether sp/so or sp/sx with him either, but I guess sp/so works for him.



> - Kratos: 8w9 Sp/Sx (5 works, but I'm pretty sure he's Sp/Sx. he helps people he cares about or because it's his job, but he is completely detached the group and apathetic to world affairs. even with Mithos, he just followed him because he was his friend, but his overall mentality is "whatever, it doesn't effect me")


I chose 5 because according to the Tales wiki, Kratos had a fatalist attitude which is why he followed Mithos. I can't see an 8 having such an outlook on life (wouldn't they rather fight back at whatever was causing them problems?) and since 5 has a connection to 8, I thought it fit rather well. And I guess Kratos could be sp/sx. I don't really remember much of his character.



> - Zelos: 7w6 Sp/Sx (Sx/Sp is possible, but if you really look at him, he seems much more detached and not as intense as I'd picture an Sx dom 7)


I don't think Zelos is sp-dom. He didn't really seem to be the type that was about pampering himself or acquiring material goods. Though again, I don't remember much from this game. I may need a refresher...



> - Mithos: 1w2 Sx/So (I could see either 1w9 or 1w2, but I am ever so slightly leaning 1w2 because 1w2 is the more aggressive subtype of 1, often rivaling the 8 in terms of control and will to dominate the outside world, though, in their case, for the "greater good" as opposed to the more the more straightforward reasons of an 8)


I chose w9 because Mithos seemed to be more of an idealist and was much more passive than a w2 would be. The sx instinct can also make a 1 seem more 8 like, so I don't think it's necessarily because of w2.



> - Pronyma: 8w7 Sx/Sp
> - Kvar: 3w4 Sp/So
> - Yuan: 5w6 Sp/Sx
> - Chocolat: 8w7 So/Sx


I'm not really looking to add minor villains or minor NPCs since it can be hard to find videos of them. I guess I could add Yuan (he's the blue haired guy, right?) since he was a fairly major NPC.



> PS: also, it might help to
> - put the name of the game said character is from in parenthesis next to them
> - provide video links where possible


I'm trying to get much more characters in my list before I start adding videos, as well as making sure I have all characters typed correctly so that I can find a video that actually compliments the character's enneatype.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@leadintea
- you're right about Kratos (way too permissive and fatalist to be an 8. what the hell was I thinking LOL)
- are you doing only RPGs are just video games in general?


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Kingdom Hearts
> - Kairi: 7w6 Sx/Sp


I have her as a 9w1 sx/sp. She's pretty much the poster child for the merging aspect of sx 9's (constantly thinks about Sora, had her heart locked inside Sora, devoting her time to trying to remember Sora). I don't recall her having any hedonistic tendencies.



> - Riku: 8w9 Sx/Sp


I see him more as a 4w5 than a 8w9. His entire dilemma was all about envy towards Sora for being able to wield the keyblade and abandoning him for Donald and Goofy than it was for power control. Not only that, but he also had a whole spiritual journey in Chain of Memories where he had to learn how to temper the darkness in himself (which I don't think an 8 would go through) and when he emerged in KHII, he was too ashamed of what he had done in the past and had to don a disguise and hide himself from Sora and Kairi, which an 8 would never do.



> Jack and Daxter:
> Jack: 9w8 Sx/Sp
> Daxter: 7w6 So/Sp (could see 6w7 as well)


Are you sure Jak's a 9w8? I know he was fairly happy-go-lucky in the first game, but didn't he get grittier in the second and third games?



Kito said:


> More Kingdom Hearts...
> Zexion - 5w6 sp/sx
> Demyx - 9w1 sp/so
> Larxene - 8w7 sx/so (such a fantastic character)


These are good typings, but I don't want to use minor antagonists or NPCs (though, I do agree with you about Larxene!).



> Axel - 7w8 so/sx
> Roxas - 6w7 so/sp
> Xion - 4w5 sp/so


Now these are characters I can add. I should probably watch a couple of Days videos since I know very little about Xion.



> Sonic Adventure 2 Battle:
> - Sonic: 7w8 Sx/So
> - Tales: 6w7 Sp/Sx (not completely sure of his enneagram)
> - Knuckles: 1w9 Sp/So
> ...


Thanks for these typings. 



> - are you doing only RPGs are just video games in general?


I'm doing video games in general. The next genre I'm going to add along with your contributions are fighting games.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

leadintea said:


> I have her as a 9w1 sx/sp. She's pretty much the poster child for the merging aspect of sx 9's (constantly thinks about Sora, had her heart locked inside Sora, devoting her time to trying to remember Sora). I don't recall her having any hedonistic tendencies.


good point



> I see him more as a 4w5 than a 8w9. His entire dilemma was all about envy towards Sora for being able to wield the keyblade and abandoning him for Donald and Goofy than it was for power control. Not only that, but he also had a whole spiritual journey in Chain of Memories where he had to learn how to temper the darkness in himself (which I don't think an 8 would go through) and when he emerged in KHII, he was too ashamed of what he had done in the past and had to don a disguise and hide himself from Sora and Kairi, which an 8 would never do.


hmm, I've only played KH1 and parts of KH2, but from what you say, he's clearly different later in the game
I typed him as 8w9 because
- I saw the central them of his character as pursuing power at the cost of the "light"/his humanity
- being consumed by darkness is also somewhat of an 8 thing, just that the 8 would probably not perceive it that way. Riku's initial response is "what's the big deal? it's just a little darkness"
- I didn't see envy so much as feeling betrayed 
- on a more subjective note, I can't really explain it, but he had a really Darth Vader-ish vibe for some reason



> Are you sure Jak's a 9w8? I know he was fairly happy-go-lucky in the first game, but didn't he get grittier in the second and third games?


thinking about it some more, I've changed my mind to cp6w5 Sx/Sp 



> Now these are characters I can add. I should probably watch a couple of Days videos since I know very little about Xion.


 @Kito
I think Axel is Sx/So as opposed to So/Sx, but _definitely_ 7w8



> Thanks for these typings.


no probz



> I'm doing video games in general. The next genre I'm going to add along with your contributions are fighting games.


okay


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> hmm, I've only played KH1 and parts of KH2, but from what you say, he's clearly different later in the game
> I typed him as 8w9 because
> - I saw the central them of his character as pursuing power at the cost of the "light"/his humanity
> - being consumed by darkness is also somewhat of an 8 thing, just that the 8 would probably not perceive it that way. Riku's initial response is "what's the big deal? it's just a little darkness"
> ...


I can see where you're coming from. I'll need to check out the KH wiki and some videos to see what type he really is.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

leadintea said:


> I can see where you're coming from. I'll need to check out the KH wiki and some videos to see what type he really is.


okay
while I'm at it, a few more points to consider
- Riku seems much more focused than a 4. or at least, the nature of his focus is more 8-like. 
- Riku does have a dark personality, but I don't see any of the sensitivity, focus on his flaws/defectiveness or expressiveness that characterize 4s. 
- in the beginning of the first game, he is fixated on escaping the island. he feels trapped and wants to expand. granted, any type could feel this, but it's a particularly strong urge in 8s and 7s
- Riku's character is more solid and take charge; whereas I tend to picture 4s as more limbic
- I thought the reason he was ashamed in KH2 was more along the lines of "what have I done? I indulged my lust for power and hurt people important in my life" which sounds to me like an 8 using observing ego and getting a self awareness bitch slap

PS: good call on Cid. totally 8w7 Sp/Sx


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> okay
> while I'm at it, a few more points to consider
> - Riku seems much more focused than a 4. or at least, the nature of his focus is more 8-like.
> - Riku does have a dark personality, but I don't see any of the sensitivity, focus on his flaws/defectiveness or expressiveness that characterize 4s.
> ...


That makes a lot of sense. He could be an 8w9.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Riku's definitely not in touch with his emotions enough to be a 4. And yeah, he lusted for power and adventure and went way too far in doing that. He's not quite aggressive enough for the 8w7 persona, though.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

And there I was, ready to contribute with the types of all the Xenogears/saga charactes, but you already added almost everyone of them. ;_;

Trails in the Sky
Estelle Bright 7w6 so/sx (or 6w7, not 100% sure)
Joshua Bright 1w2 sx/so
Scherazard Harvey 4w3 sx/so
Olivier Lenheim 7w6 sx/sp
Kloe Rinz 2w1 so/sx
Tita Russell 6w5 so/sp
Agate Crosner 8w7 sx/so (Seriously, he's THE 8w7 XD)
Zin Vathek 3w2 sp/so
Cassius Bright 3w4 so/sp
Alan Richard 8w9 sx/so
Josette Capua 6w7 sx/so
Julia Schwarz 1w9 so/sp

Will soon contribute with the Radiant Historia characters the moment I finish it.

Also, I agree with Riku being a 8w9 ^^

(Btw, I think Zanza is actually a 3w2 ^^)


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I might be willing to help with some of this when I get home.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@leadintea
my comment on another thread about your Si and Te being asleep was clearly wrong. your style of coming to conclusions is unusually deductive for an INFP


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

I've updated the site with videos of several characters. I decided that it was better to actually add videos to the characters I knew and make the site a viable tool for viewing enneatypes of video game characters rather than trying to get a huge list of characters I didn't know and make the site worthless for a good while as I compiled the list. But still, if any of you have more characters, please let me know. Your help will be most appreciated!


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Kingdom Hearts
> - Sora: 7w6 So/Sx
> - Kairi: 7w6 Sx/Sp
> - Riku: 8w9 Sx/Sp
> ...


My thoughts:

Sora: 2w1
Riku: 6w5 (counterphobic) (we already discussed this one lol)
Kairi: 2w1 like Sora, but I'm less sure about her type
Donald: 1w2 (yep)
Goofy: 2w1 oh look another one once again I'm not sure but I really can't see 6 phobic or counterphobic
@Kito
I agree with all of them!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

PisceanReve said:


> My thoughts:
> Sora: 2w1


no, pure 7



> Riku: 6w5 (counterphobic) (we already discussed this one lol)


no we didn't (and he is totally an 8)



> Kairi: 2w1 like Sora, but I'm less sure about her type


nooooo, 7w6 or 9w1



> Donald: 1w2 (yep)


probably



> Goofy: 2w1 oh look another one once again I'm not sure but I really can't see 6 phobic or counterphobic


actually, I could see this

Edit: @leadintea I've actually changed my mind to 8w7 for Riku 8w7 Sx/Sp


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

How would you type Crono since he never talks :/


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana @_leadintea_ @_Kito_ (again) and whoever else is in the discussion
since we're discussing my favourite character ^^ I'll expand on my typing above
He's definitely a 6w5 counterphobic because he's all about conquering his fears, seeking security unconsciously, yet avoiding the fact that he has fears, which I've found to be a definite counterphobic 6 trait. I said 5 wing because he withdraws and has that melancholy about him. I also feel like he does need to be competent and useful and tries to prove this along with proving that he's not afraid of anything (the key is that it's a touchy spot with him). Additionally,5s tend to like pursuing things alone. 
That's some of my $0.02.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no, pure 7
> 
> 
> no we didn't (and he is totally an 8)
> ...


yes we did discuss it! Awhile back, but we never agree on anything (I say this honestly, not trying to be offensive)
Also it seems you tend to type all the fun, goofy characters as sevens, which seems to be a stereotype I've seen :/
Sora's big thing is helping people and sorting out the worlds, judging what's right and wrong, which screams 2w1 to me.
Kairi could be 1w2? She plans everything, scolds Sora for being lazy, and she's also a very good judge. She's quite helpful, friendly, and will always be there to help her friends no matter what the cost.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

PisceanReve said:


> yes we did discuss it! Awhile back, but we never agree on anything (I say this honestly, not trying to be offensive)


we agree on this at least LOL



> Also it seems you tend to type all the fun, goofy characters as sevens, which seems to be a stereotype I've seen :/
> Sora's big thing is helping people and sorting out the worlds, judging what's right and wrong, which screams 2w1 to me.


lots of 2w3s and 3w2s are goofy as well, but 2w1s are much more service oriented, less adventurous, not as scatter brained and not as head up in the clouds. trust me, Sora is totally a 7w6



> Kairi could be 1w2? She plans everything, scolds Sora for being lazy, and she's also a very good judge. She's quite helpful, friendly, and will always be there to help her friends no matter what the cost.


not serious enough. 1w2s are much more intense, directed and out to change/perfect things. Kairi is relaxed, go with the flow and has an almost narcotic quality to her than makes me think she is a 9.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> we agree on this at least LOL
> 
> 
> lots of 2w3s and 3w2s are goofy as well, but 2w1s are much more service oriented, less adventurous, not as scatter brained and not as head up in the clouds. trust me, Sora is totally a 7w6
> ...


I guess we just see the characters differently. Sora is really laid-back and likes to have fun, but he's always helping others and trying to right the world. When someone comes along to ruin it, he gets really intense and 1-ish. Perhaps more relaxed than some of them he may be, he still exhibits these qualities when you get to the core of who he is, at least that's how I see him. I don't see 3 because he's not about appearances or accomplishments.
Kairi might be a 9, though I'm still sticking with 2w1 because I have a solid explanation for it and 9 I'll think about further.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

PisceanReve said:


> I guess we just see the characters differently. Sora is really laid-back and likes to have fun, but he's always helping others and trying to right the world. When someone comes along to ruin it, he gets really intense and 1-ish. Perhaps more relaxed than some of them he may be, he still exhibits these qualities when you get to the core of who he is, at least that's how I see him. I don't see 3 because he's not about appearances or accomplishments.
> Kairi might be a 9, though I'm still sticking with 2w1 because I have a solid explanation for it and 9 I'll think about further.


- Sora probably has a 1 fix (I think his gut fix is 1w9)
- I also think his heart fix is 2w3
- but he is NOT a core 2. most ENFP 7s would love the idea of saving the world and their friends. type 2 is not about this. the core issue of type 2 is that they need to love and be loved in order to feel valuable. their relationships give them their self worth, and this is totally not Sora. 

I have no idea why Kairi would be a 2w1


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - Sora probably has a 1 fix (I think his gut fix is 1w9)
> - I also think his heart fix is 2w3
> - but he is NOT a core 2. most ENFP 7s would love the idea of saving the world and their friends. type 2 is not about this. the core issue of type 2 is that they need to love and be loved in order to feel valuable. their relationships give them their self worth, and this is totally not Sora.
> 
> I have no idea why Kairi would be a 2w1


Take a different spin on needing to be loved and love to feel valuable. Look at how much he talks about his friends, saying "my friends are my power" and replace friends with the words bond, all we've done for each other, our strength we draw from each other
I mean don't substitute it exactly because that would be grammatically awkward ;D
But the thing about 7s is that a lot of them use fun and adventure to escape any internal or external conflicts and he faces them right away. Also, I really cannot see 6 in him, and I really think wings are important as I know I personally feel my wing strongly.
Kairi, I find to be quite underdeveloped in all honesty. Then again, we don't spend much time with her. She needs people, not adventure, though I'm sure she finds it fun as indicated in the first game. She would do anything to protect her friends, which is common, yes, but there are quite a few people who wouldn't put themselves at such risk for others. She feels like she needs to care of her friends too. The 1 comes from being a good planner and being honest about what's right and wrong whether trivial or not. But since I do see little development in her beyond that, why do you think she's a 9?


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

@_Crono91_ I have no idea, but judging from his actions and the opening movie in the PSX and DS versions, he seems like a shonen type hero so I'd say some sort of 7 so/xx type.
@_PisceanReve_ Riku stumps me. I have no idea what his type is. He seems to be very broody and 6w5 actually makes sense to me, the same type as Cloud from FFVII IMO, but people say 8 could work for him so I don't know.

I also agree with @Swordsman of Mana that Sora is a 7w6. Sora's main goal from the offset was to go to other places to explore the world. His goal wasn't to go to other worlds to help people, but just to see what was beyond his tiny island, which is definitely more 7ish than 2ish. Also, keep in mind that so 7's can seem very 2ish in their desire to help people. The main difference between the two is that 7's want to help others because they want to relieve others of their pain/boredom (a lot of so 7's tend to be comedians because of that) and will tend to bail out when things get too rough while 2's want to help others in order to receive some sort of reward that proves that they have a loving image. Sora falls more into the former camp than the latter.http://personalitycafe.com/members/swordsman-of-mana.html


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Sora's definitely a 7w6. In the newest game (Kingdom Hearts 3D), whenever he visits a new world, he usually sees something interesting and goes "WOAH!!" and runs straight after it. He's friendly and humorous, always managing to stay positive and loves the idea of visiting new worlds, not because he _lusts_ for adventure like Riku, but because he just thinks it'll be darned fun.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

leadintea said:


> @_Crono91_ I have no idea, but judging from his actions and the opening movie in the PSX and DS versions, he seems like a shonen type hero so I'd say some sort of 7 so/xx type.
> @_PisceanReve_ Riku stumps me. I have no idea what his type is. He seems to be very broody and 6w5 actually makes sense to me, the same type as Cloud from FFVII IMO, but people say 8 could work for him so I don't know.
> 
> I also agree with @Swordsman of Mana that Sora is a 7w6. Sora's main goal from the offset was to go to other places to explore the world. His goal wasn't to go to other worlds to help people, but just to see what was beyond his tiny island, which is definitely more 7ish than 2ish. Also, keep in mind that so 7's can seem very 2ish in their desire to help people. The main difference between the two is that 7's want to help others because they want to relieve others of their pain/boredom (a lot of so 7's tend to be comedians because of that) and will tend to bail out when things get too rough while 2's want to help others in order to receive some sort of reward that proves that they have a loving image. Sora falls more into the former camp than the latter.http://personalitycafe.com/members/swordsman-of-mana.html


^this. you nailed it 
(this is also why I think Riku is 8w7 now as opposed to 8w9. he has a strong thirst for adventure and craves escape from the routine and mundane. being an INTJ and having more of a calm demeanor made me think 8w9, but I see a decent amount of 7, not much 9 and his demeanor is similar to other Social last 8w7s I've known or observed)


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

ok there's too many people to mention so here's what I think.
One, you can't say Riku's a 7 just because he thirsts for adventure--so do I, and I'm almost the definition of 4w3. I think it's just a trait. @leadintea I like your explanation for Sora being a 7, but where's the 6? Fear (whether conquering or abating to it) does not drive him in any way. I think it's common for a kid to want to have fun, right? Once again, I would have done the same and it's not my enneagram type. Basically what I'm doing is, if it's something in common with me and we don't have the same type, I render it sort of obsolete. I like the explanation of 7 making people happy and having fun because that's what he does, but I can really see 2 AND the 1 wing. Even his official description says he loves and trusts people to a fault and he's an amazingly good judge of right and wrong (along those lines)


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

PisceanReve said:


> ok there's too many people to mention so here's what I think.
> One, you can't say Riku's a 7 just because he thirsts for adventure--so do I, and I'm almost the definition of 4w3. I think it's just a trait. @_leadintea_ I like your explanation for Sora being a 7, but where's the 6? Fear (whether conquering or abating to it) does not drive him in any way. I think it's common for a kid to want to have fun, right? Once again, I would have done the same and it's not my enneagram type. Basically what I'm doing is, if it's something in common with me and we don't have the same type, I render it sort of obsolete. I like the explanation of 7 making people happy and having fun because that's what he does, but I can really see 2 AND the 1 wing. Even his official description says he loves and trusts people to a fault and he's an amazingly good judge of right and wrong (along those lines)


First of all, the main type of a person matters far much more than their wing. The wing doesn't change a person's type or core motivations, so Sora isn't going to adopt the 6's core traits, which are centered around anxiety, not fear. Where we can see the 6's influence on Sora is in exactly what you said: he trusts people to a fault, especially his friends which is a combination of his optimism from his 7 core and the security seeking aspect from his 6 wing.

Second of all, anyone can be a good judge of right and wrong, which actually isn't even necessarily a 1 trait. The 1 fears being imperfect, which can manifest itself in seeking the difference between right and wrong in others and themselves, but not necessary. Look at Martha Stewart, for example. She was a 1 and she was more concerned about having perfection in her environment than she was in right and wrong as you can see in her role in the ImClone case. Sora being a good judge of right and wrong is more because of his high Fi in MBTI (ESFP) than it is because of his enneagram type.

And as I said before, Sora doesn't have the giving to receive nature 2's tend to have. He also doesn't focus on creating an image of goodness that 2's strive for. Not only that, but Sora is a very competitive person and can be very much of a show-off which resounds more with the 7's narcissism than it does with any 2 traits. Finally, social 2's are power seekers that want to find a powerful figure to cling to and gain power from them, which are traits Sora definitely doesn't possess. Social 7's are dutiful people who often find difficulty in pursuing their own goals versus helping others, which Sora definitely embodies as he often gets sidetracked from his goals to help others. All in all, Sora is a 7, not a 2.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

PisceanReve said:


> ok there's too many people to mention so here's what I think.
> One, you can't say Riku's a 7 just because he thirsts for adventure--so do I, and I'm almost the definition of 4w3. I think it's just a trait.


then I suggest you seriously reconsider your definition of what a 4w3 is. also, I never said Riku was a 7, I said I think he is an 8w7.



> I like your explanation for Sora being a 7, but where's the 6? Fear (whether conquering or abating to it) does not drive him in any way. I think it's common for a kid to want to have fun, right? Once again, I would have done the same and it's not my enneagram type. Basically what I'm doing is, if it's something in common with me and we don't have the same type, I render it sort of obsolete. I like the explanation of 7 making people happy and having fun because that's what he does, but I can really see 2 AND the 1 wing. Even his official description says he loves and trusts people to a fault and he's an amazingly good judge of right and wrong (along those lines)


- loving and trusting people =/= 2. you're reading too much into the motivations and not enough into the underlying fixations
- he has a strong sense of right and wrong because he's an E?FP (I think he's ENFP, but ESFP is possible too). thus, he has strong Fi.
- his 6 wing is evident in how he depends on his friends for strength and support "my friends are my power". this is a central theme throughout the course of the game. he also experiences occasional doubts and has to fight the urge to give up (I suppose everyone experiences this to an extent, but it still points to the wing 6 influence)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

double post


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> then I suggest you seriously reconsider your definition of what a 4w3 is. also, I never said Riku was a 7, I said I think he is an 8w7.
> 
> 
> - loving and trusting people =/= 2. you're reading too much into the motivations and not enough into the underlying fixations
> ...


I don't like when you imply people have mistyped themselves :/
Also, the wing is important and 8 is all about good leadership and control from what I've seen and read.
I won't argue too heavily about Sora because I know less about 2 in the enneagram and we obviously see him differently, so along with arguing about enneagrams, we are also arguing from perspectives and no one ever wins that argument.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana I actually agree with @PisceanReve about the adventure thing. Anyone can have a thirst for adventure and it's not solely a enneagram 7 thing. The thing about the enneagram is to find out why people might thirst for adventure. If anything, I'd say it's more of a Je thing than an enneagram thing.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@PisceanReve
I never mentioned you to begin with, much less implied that you were mistyped. 
@leadintea
I never said thirst for adventure was solely a 7 thing, but I think in Riku's case he has a bit of the escapism influence of a 7 wing.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_PisceanReve_
> I never mentioned you to begin with, much less implied that you were mistyped.
> @_leadintea_
> I never said thirst for adventure was solely a 7 thing, but I think in Riku's case he has a bit of the escapism influence of a 7 wing.


I wouldn't say Riku has much of an escapist personality. The entire reason he wanted to leave the island was simply because he was curious about the other worlds out there. There wasn't anything hinting at Riku wanting to escape from any sort of dilemma or pain. Even if Riku was prone to escapism at the beginning of KHI (which I don't think he was), it wasn't a prominent trait at all of his. Riku was basically driven by his jealous tendencies; jealousy for Kairi preferring Sora over him, jealousy for Sora inheriting the keyblade, jealously for Sora forgetting about him and becoming friends with Donald and Goofy, etc. which I can't see as a typical trait for 8's, much less 8w7's, especially in that capacity.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

leadintea said:


> I wouldn't say Riku has much of an escapist personality. The entire reason he wanted to leave the island was simply because he was curious about the other worlds out there. There wasn't anything hinting at Riku wanting to escape from any sort of dilemma or pain. Even if Riku was prone to escapism at the beginning of KHI (which I don't think he was), it wasn't a prominent trait at all of his. Riku was basically driven by his jealous tendencies; jealousy for Kairi preferring Sora over him, jealousy for Sora inheriting the keyblade, jealously for Sora forgetting about him and becoming friends with Donald and Goofy, etc. which I can't see as a typical trait for 8's, much less 8w7's, especially in that capacity.


now that you mention it, I could see him as a 3w4


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> now that you mention it, I could see him as a 3w4













I just can't anymore...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

PisceanReve said:


> I just can't anymore...


lol what?


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> lol what?


Okay, I've decided that if I get into any more internet debates over typing when I've really analyzed the character, I'm going to implode.
I'm particularly annoying when arguing about that, drugs, and abortion. Probably more, but those are the three where everyone wants to strangle me by the end if they disagree.


----------

